# Lantern Floating Festival 2011, Honolulu, Hi



## bitteraspects (Jun 5, 2011)

a few selections from this years lantern floating festival. held every memorial day in hawaii.


----------



## Abdullah Hassan (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW!! wonderful!! thank u for sharing


----------



## bitteraspects (Jun 17, 2011)

more images available on my blog


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cool pictures, but they're a little blurry.  Did you have a tripod?  What aperture were they shot at?

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## JBArts (Jun 21, 2011)

Job well done! I would like to witness Hawaii's lantern floating festival next year! I'm sure, I can also captured incredible shots but not so perfect like this!


----------



## bitteraspects (Jun 21, 2011)

thank you 
its definitely n experience. and one i think everyone should enjoy in person at least once.


----------



## dark_shadow (Jun 22, 2011)

Went last year, missed it this year, it was a neat experience.  Nice shots


----------



## fooby (Jun 22, 2011)

Great shots, I'd love to see something like this some day. Did you think about a shot wide open? That would be amazing bokeh with all those lights stretching out for miles.


----------

